# Which cooler for ryzen



## gasolin (Jul 17, 2020)

I do have a 240mm aio although it's the cheapest cooler master it does a good job with my ryzen 3600 at 4.3ghz on all cores and 1.200 volt and 2x Arctic P12 pwm fans (under 80c in aida64 cpu + fpu)

For some reason i do get the slightest hum (stille considered silent) i don't think is from my gpu but my aio

Im therefore considering an air cooler but which cooler

Noctua NH-D15 is hawing a slightly hum but can can be bought in a am4 version

Noctau NH-D15S doesn't come with am4 mounting brackets or weak hum

Be Quiet Dark Rock 4 (alternative to a NH-D15S) if i had to clean the tower it can be difficult to thake the fans of som say the pro4 is hard to mount 








Deepcool Assassin III big and expensive and not better than a Noctua NH-D15

Than theres Scythe:

Mugen 5 PCGH  I have had one it's very silent but might not cool as good in stress test,max load do to 800 rpm fan, the Scythe Kaze Flex are even better than the Arctic P12 fans, cheap.

Fuma 2 2x 1200rpm Kaze Flexz fans, more expensive than the Mugen 5 PCGH

Scythe Ninja 5 big and more expensive than the Mugen 5 PCGH and it comes with the same fan

Which scythe cooler is the best ?


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 17, 2020)

In my opinion you are downgrading your cooling, most air coolers are either going to be louder under load or perform worse. Are you sure the hum doesn't come from something else ?


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 17, 2020)

I am in a similar predicament, I am currently researching coolers for the 3700x for an upcoming build. Of the Scythe range, the Fuma 2 seems to be the best performer, but I prefer the look of the rgb version of the Mugen 5 rev. B as it has a black top plate, I would probably replace the fan, but the non-PCGH versions of the Mugen come with a single 1200 rpm Kaze Flex, in standard or rgb varieties, whilst the argb version comes with two fans that spin up to 1500 rpm. I am not sure how much better the Fuma 2 is compared to the Mugen, but I can't imagine there is a vast difference, in any event both are noted for their performance and near silent operation (the 1200 rpm versions of the Mugen). A friend is using the Dark Rock Pro on his 3600x and is very happy with the temps and noise levels, but from what I have gleaned from reviews, the Scythe coolers have little to envy their Be Quiet and Noctua counterparts and are cheaper.

This is the Mugen I am looking at:






Edit: I think the NH-D15S  now ships with the AM4 mounting brackets, in fact I think Noctua will provide them for most, if not all of their range.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 17, 2020)

I don't know what you're on about non-AM4 compatibility; all 2019 or later D15 and D15S ship with AM4 brackets. And even if you had a pre-2019 product, you'd just email Noctua for a free bracket.

The A15 is a rather "hummy" fan. It is quite quiet, but you might not like the frequency of its hum. 

As for the DRP4, there really isn't a quieter high end air cooler, period.

I have the Dark Rock Pro 4 and as long as you have tweezers and enough space in your case above and below the cooler (top of the board and towards the graphics card, respectively), the fans are a non-issue. In that sense, the DRP4 benefits a lot from a motherboard that has central socket placement, as opposed to some that push the socket up towards the top of the board; if the socket is placed too high, you will have trouble reaching the upper fan clips in cases tha don't afford much "headroom" at the top.

If you want affordable performance, the Fuma 2 pretty much delivers all the performance of the others at a much lower price. But no one comes close to Noctua's support and its Secufirm system, and the DRP4 is still the quietest. So it all depends on what you value most.

Honestly, I would stick with the AIO. Tune fan speeds to respond to your water temp or something, or put on a good set of headphones while you're in front of the computer. Anything else will be a downgrade.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2020)

dark rock slim handles my 3700x at 4.3/1.2v with room to spare

briefly unplug the pump, to see if the hum goes away - i went back to air to avoid an annoying AIO noise as well


----------



## gasolin (Jul 17, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> In my opinion you are downgrading your cooling, most air coolers are either going to be louder under load or perform worse. Are you sure the hum doesn't come from something else ?




The other day i noticed som weak hum and think it's from my aio, im a silent frask and love my Arctic P12 and P14  2 P12 pwm and 5 P12 PWM silent at low rpm (3 p14 on one fan header)




It's not that im unhappy with the performance form my aio, i just noticed a weak hum and since i can run my ryzen 3600 at 4.3ghz at 1.200 volt i thought about an air cooler to get it totally silent up to 65-70 c, gpu sapphire rx 5600 xt pulse non oced, fans never go higher than 30-35% on the stock fan curve









						AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4299 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[ppd6nf] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-NEPLQTO (2020-07-17 15:11:06) - MB: MSI X470 GAMING PRO MAX (MS-7B79) - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 17, 2020)

gasolin said:


> I do have a 240mm aio although it's the cheapest cooler master it does a good job with my ryzen 3600 at 4.3ghz on all cores and 1.200 volt and 2x Arctic P12 pwm fans (under 80c in aida64 cpu + fpu)
> 
> For some reason i do get the slightest hum (stille considered silent) i don't think is from my gpu but my aio
> 
> ...


Make sure your hum is not pump noise.

The Fuma 2 is the best Scythe cooler and hard to beat for the MSRP price.  I will say at top speed their fans can make a whine but I doubt you would approach top speed with your current specs.  Why not just replace your current Artic fans?  Two Noctua A12's would give you better performance, remain silent, and come at a similar cost as the Fuma 2 while allowing you to keep your AIO.


Vya Domus said:


> In my opinion you are downgrading your cooling, most air coolers are either going to be louder under load or perform worse. Are you sure the hum doesn't come from something else ?



the facts of fan noise does not seem to support your opinion on air vs AIO especially considering most air cooler fans run at lower RPM and top out at lower RPM then AIO coolers.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm putting a 3800X together next week.
I decided to try a 140mm Kraken-X41 out, and if that doesn't do it, I have a 360mm AlphaCool kit that will.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 17, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> I don't know what you're on about non-AM4 compatibility; all 2019 or later D15 and D15S ship with AM4 brackets. And even if you had a pre-2019 product, you'd just email Noctua for a free bracket.
> 
> The A15 is a rather "hummy" fan. It is quite quiet, but you might not like the frequency of its hum.
> 
> ...



I have seen that 2019 noctua cpu coolers have have am4 bracket just don't know if it's comes with a am4 bracket cooler since they often don't say it comes with a am4 bracket, music in the background,windows open in chrome and aida64 cpu + fpu peaker at 76 c stays at 74-75c





Im thinking of the Noctua NH-U14S or 15S


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 17, 2020)

What's the AIO position inside the case and are the tubes going down or up?


----------



## gasolin (Jul 17, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> Make sure your hum is not pump noise.
> 
> The Fuma 2 is the best Scythe cooler and hard to beat for the MSRP price.  I will say at top speed their fans can make a whine but I doubt you would approach top speed with your current specs.  Why not just replace your current Artic fans?  Two Noctua A12's would give you better performance, remain silent, and come at a similar cost as the Fuma 2 while allowing you to keep your AIO.
> 
> ...



Fuma is only good at low wattage









Noctua NF-A12x25 i think for the performance they are to expensive



Chomiq said:


> What's the AIO position inside the case and are the tubes going down or up?



In the top of my case i think it's down


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 17, 2020)

gasolin said:


> Fuma is only good at low wattage



Not sure where you are coming up with that as TPU had good results with an OC 8700k.  Other review web sites use OC CPUs in their reviews as well with very good results.  That said the Noctua U14s is an excellent cooler.






						Scythe FUMA 2 CPU Cooler Review
					

Scythe's FUMA 2 CPU cooler gets fully examined today. Should you add it to your list of potential new coolers? Let's see.




					www.tweaktown.com
				











						Scythe Fuma 2 CPU Air Cooler Review
					

We have quite a lot of respect for Scythe and, in particular, their cooling products. While they are not a particularly well-known brand in Western markets, they are trying (and with some success) to get out there and get themselves noticed! It hasn't, of course, hurt with the fact that they...



					www.eteknix.com
				








						Scythe Fuma 2 CPU Cooler Review
					

The successor to the award winning Fuma CPU cooler by Scythe is here and it features both improved cooling efficiency and reduced noise levels.




					www.nikktech.com


----------



## Mazer (Jul 17, 2020)

I can vouch for the ninja 5 it keeps my 3600@ 4.4ghz 1.26v at 72C on load during gaming tasks, the fans are the most quiet in my case


----------



## gasolin (Jul 17, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> Not sure where you are coming up with that as TPU had good results with an OC 8700k.  Other review web sites use OC CPUs in their reviews as well with very good results.  That said the Noctua U14s is an excellent cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the youtube review where it's good at 95 watt  nr 2 after noctua but place 4 at 185watt

Im not saying 95 watt is low neither that is't high just that i might be better for an oced ryzen 3600 than a stock  12 core ryzen or oced 8 core ryzen

Dirtyferret look at the performance from the ninja 5 compared to fuma 2 99 vs 90%





						Scythe Ninja 5 CPU Cooler Review
					

If you like black, no noise, and don't mind not seeing much of the top half of the motherboard, the Scythe Ninja 5 is your CPU cooler.




					www.tweaktown.com
				




Here it didn't perform so good https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/scythe-ninja-5-cpu-cooler,5939-2.html

*I can vouch for the ninja 5 it keeps my 3600@ 4.4ghz 1.26v at 72C on load during gaming tasks, the fans are the most quiet in my case *

I get around 51c  when i game and my fans on my cpu cooler is at 800 rpm


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 17, 2020)

gasolin said:


> From the youtube review where it's good at 95 watt  nr 2 after noctua but place 4 at 185watt
> 
> Im not saying 95 watt is low neither that is't high just that i might be better for an oced ryzen 3600 than a stock  12 core ryzen or oced 8 core ryzen
> 
> ...



I'm not saying you should get the Fuma 2 or that it's the best air cooler out there but you asked "Which scythe cooler is the best ? " and in my opinion it's the Fuma 2.  That said there are many excellent coolers from from Noctua, Be Quiet, and others that I believe are better although are often more expensive.  I personally prefer Noctua.  

I'm not sure what you are getting at the tweaktown and tom's reviews.  In the tweaktown review I only see the previous Fuma model (Rev.B) and it's separated from the Ninja 5 by 1c or less in most test.  The toms review  does not include the Fuma at all.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 17, 2020)

well tweaktown rate the performance much high from the Ninja 5 than the Fuma 5


----------



## BoboOOZ (Jul 17, 2020)

gasolin said:


> I have seen that 2019 noctua cpu coolers have have am4 bracket just don't know if it's comes with a am4 bracket cooler since they often don't say it comes with a am4 bracket, music in the background,windows open in chrome and aida64 cpu + fpu peaker at 76 c stays at 74-75c



New Noctuas all come with AM4 brackets. If you have an older one, contact their client service and they will send an AM4 bracket for free.

Giving that you are upgrading from an already very decent AIO cooler, I would only consider the best/most expensive coolers, those with double 140mm fans (or 135mm for Be Quiet).

So you need a Noctua D15 or equivalent, but you really need to be sure that hum bothers you so much.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 17, 2020)

how about freezer 34 duo
it's actually superb value for the money and one of the quietest

I'm thinking about swapping my d15s for the white one.like tabascosauuuzzz said,af15 does have an audible hum,especially at +1300 rpm.thinking two 120mm fans would be just more pleasant to listen to.
I changed my 2x140mm phanteks case intake ones to 3x120 alpenfohn and I prefer the 120s even at higher rpm vs 140 at lower.
quality 140mm fans move a lot of air.and I mean a lot.that's bound to produce a woosh.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 17, 2020)

There is a danger of overthinking this, I know, because I do.

I think everybody has given sound advice up to this point, there is no perfect answer, but based on what I have read here, what I have deduced from numerous reviews and on my own experience with the NH-D14, I  would break it down as follows:

You will be fine with either the Dark Rock 4, Freezer 34 Duo, Mugen 5 rev. B or U12S, which we can lump together in terms of performance, I would just pick the one I liked the look of most and probably be very happy.

Nobody can give you advice on the tone of the fans, that's too subjective, but given that your goal seems to be maintaining really low temps with the least possible noise, disregarding cost, I think that the Dark Rock Pro, Fuma 2, U14S, NH-D15 or NH-D15S would all amply serve your needs, again I would just pick the one I liked the look of best, that said, amongst these higher performers, I would personally pick the Fuma 2.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 17, 2020)

If I was going with an AIO I would get the Eisbaer Aurora 240 and use your 2 Arctic Fans for push pull. If I was going air the new Scythe Mugen 5 is looking great based on reviews. The Noctua DH14 is nice and slim but deceptively huge. Having said that the TR4 version never out  over 60C 1900, 1920, or 2920 on 4.0+ OC on all cores.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 17, 2020)

I don't consider single fan air coolers unless it's something like a noctua NH-U14S og the NH-D15s version, i could go for a dual 120mm air cooler

But it only gives 1-3 c lower temps, here it's the Noctua NH-U14S 






						Noctua NH-U14S CPU Cooler Review
					

The larger of the two new NH-U series coolers arrives for testing. Let's have a look at the new NH-U14S from Noctua.




					www.tweaktown.com
				












						Noctua NH-U14S Review
					

The NH-U14S from Noctua continues their well-known tradition of exceptional quality. Offering low noise levels and exceptional cooling performance, the NH-U14S looks to give the competition a serious beating.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I would rather go for a single 140mm air cooler than a single 120mm cooler, 2x120mm over 1x 140mm depends on what it is

Reason for me consider an air cooler is i want 100% silent 60-70 c  (something like a 140mm noctua, 120mm scythe kaze flex or be quiet at low rpm)

Im fine with under 80c in aida64 cpu/fpu


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jul 17, 2020)

gasolin said:


> Noctau NH-D15S doesn't come with am4 mounting brackets or weak hum


My NH-D15S certainly came with an AM4 bracket.  As to the pitch of the fan hum, it's very subjective.  I can't really distinguish it from my Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 140mm case fans.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 17, 2020)

Its the DH U14S Not the NH-D14

*Mr McC*

Im not going for super low temps i just want it low in prime 95 small fft, aida64 cpu/fpu, i can do that with a an aio for less than 75 euros with different fans.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 17, 2020)

gasolin said:


> Its the DH U14S Not the NH-D14
> 
> *Mr McC*
> 
> Im not going for super low temps i just want it low in prime 95 small fft, aida64 cpu/fpu, i can do that with a an aio for less than 75 euros with different fans.



I meant that my experience of the NH-D14 to an extent allows me to recommend the U14S, D15 or D15S without fear of giving bad advice.

Fast-forward to 22:40, he is reviewing the Fuma 2 on a 3800x, it seems legit to me:


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 17, 2020)

De beste CPU-koelers van dit moment - juli 2020
					

Bij Hardware Info testen we vrijwel continu nieuwe cpu-koelers. In dit artikel zetten we de beste keuzes op een rij, zodat je meteen weet welke processo...




					nl.hardware.info


----------



## gasolin (Jul 17, 2020)

Divide Overflow said:


> My NH-D15S certainly came with an AM4 bracket.  As to the pitch of the fan hum, it's very subjective.  I can't really distinguish it from my Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 140mm case fans.



It says it is with am4 bracket, i just don't know why theres this diffrence in price, sounds stupid to me, cheapest is the D15s (with am4 bracket) D15 is more expensive, and the D15 SE-am4 is the most expensive of all 3 BUT the difference on the cheapest and modst expensive (single fan verison and the dual se am4) is less than the price of one 140mm redux fan

So fare i have narrowed it down to the Noctua NH-U14S or NH-D15S, the Scythe Fuma 2 or Ninja 5


The dual NH-D15 is having a little hum that the 1 fan version don't have

Noctua NH-U14S  almost as good as the NH-D15S  not even shure adding a second fan to the NH-U14S wold make it noticeable better than the NH-D15S (the same with a Noctua NH-U12S, i don't think adding 1 more fan would make it noticeable better than a Noctua NH-U14S)

Scythe ninja and fuma 2 as well as the Mugen 5 PCGH all cost less than 2 Noctua NF-A12x25 fans (good prices, i want more cooling power than a Mugen 5 pcgh)


----------



## AsRock (Jul 17, 2020)

NH-D15 is a frigging monster in every way, First of the cooling performance as been awesome never hit 80c(Cinebench) and gaming side remembering that i am only using a  390X max temps like 62c(spike).

Installing it could not be any easier, they done such good job with the design.

To think you could get faster 140mm fans on it would improve it even more. But as with the default fans it's pretty dam silent even maxed out,  you would have to have super sensitive ears for them be a issue.

After 6 hours it was only around 55c ambient room temps was around 33-34c.









How ever it have it's problems, the NH-D15 will be really close to the back of the video card in most cases, i have a backplate on mine so that puts me at ease some but it's a tight fit.  The NH-D15s has only one fan but it's angled away from the gpu giving much more space.

I was considering the Assassin III but when i was checking people were asking $150 for it which was $60 over what the D15 cost.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 17, 2020)

Scythe Fuma 2 or Noctau NH-D14S or Noctua NH-D15S ?



AsRock said:


> Assassin III



Assassin III  $117 in Denmark where i live


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 17, 2020)

gasolin said:


> So fare i have narrowed it down to the Noctua NH-U14S or NH-D15S, the Scythe Fuma 2 or Ninja 5
> 
> 
> The dual NH-D15 is having a little hum that the 1 fan version don't have
> ...



The Scythe Ninja 5 sole purpose is noise performance and you want noise and cooling performance so I would personally drop that cooler from your list.  I have that scythe 800rpm PMW fan and its dead silent but it won't set any performance records.  

The NH-15s is a very good good cooler but its main purpose is for people who can't fit the 165mm NH-15 in their case.  

So I would say of your list the real choice is the Noctua NH-U14S vs Scythe Fuma 2.  You can't go wrong with either one.  The U14s is Noctua's best cooler for your dollar as long as you can fit the 165mm cooler in your case.  Spending more money tends to get you diminishing returns for your dollar although the cooler is not very thick so adding a second fan won't do much.  There are a lot of people who swear by the Scythe Fuma 2 is the best cooler for your dollar and many tests out there that show it.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 17, 2020)

be quiet! Dark Rock 4 ?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 17, 2020)

gasolin said:


> Scythe Fuma 2 or Noctau NH-D14S or Noctua NH-D15S ?
> 
> 
> 
> Assassin III  $117 in Denmark where i live



NH-D15S, over kill ), how ever Noctua like to release new brackets for there coolers as time goes by so it should last you a good long time.

But as dirtyferret says check the clearance.



> The NH-15s is a very good good cooler but its main purpose is for people who can't fit the 165mm NH-15 in their case.



EDIT



gasolin said:


> be quiet! Dark Rock 4 ?



You could i know Noctua tend to release new brackets, lets say AM5 comes along i believe they will sell a bracket  for it if possible.  No idea id be Quiet will.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 17, 2020)

I think 4.3 ghz and 1.200 volt is very good, i couldn't go higher than 4.1ghz with the first gen ryzen 3600 with almost 1.350 volt.

I want something tomorrow but my go to store didn't have any scythe in stock i could get tomorrow, the NH-U14S was about $25 more expensive than the 3 scythe mugen,ninja and fuma 2 and thought it where to expensive.

As pointed out the Scythe ninja 5 has 800 rpm fans and is more for slience than cooling which the Scythe fuma 2 don't have (800 rpm fan) it has the single mugen 5 rev b 1200rpm kaze flex fan and if they are to noisy i can just run than also at max 800 rpm like the ninja 5 and mugen 5 PCGH coolers.

I bought the Scythe Fuma 2 for $66 with shipping


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 17, 2020)

gasolin said:


> be quiet! Dark Rock 4 ?



It's a bit like the Ninja where the focus seems to be on silence.  The cooler has killer looks and rivals Noctua for build quality but you would think you would get better performance from such a large and pricey cooler.









						be quiet! Dark Rock 4 Air CPU Cooler Review
					

be quiet! Dark Rock 4 At CES 2018 be quiet! featured some of their latest editions in the market for their air cooling range. Having had a look ourselves, we have been anxious for some time to see exactly how this would perform under the scrutiny of testing. We at eTeknix have always had a soft...



					www.eteknix.com


----------



## gasolin (Jul 17, 2020)

The Scythe Fuma 2 didn't say it supports am4 socket on the site i bought it from but on the there website it say that the cooler supports am4

Is there different versions of the Fuma 2 ?


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 17, 2020)

gasolin said:


> The Scythe Fuma 2 didn't say it supports am4 socket on the site i bought it from but on the there website it say that the cooler supports am4
> 
> Is there different versions of the Fuma 2 ?


Just one version of the Fuma 2 (assuming you did not get the original or rev.b) that was released about a year ago and the spec sheet states it does support AM4 as does the packaging on the front top left corner.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 17, 2020)

Not shure it just say EAN_4571225057200_


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 17, 2020)

Noctua U12A is better than D15 and Dark Rock Pro.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 17, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Noctua U12A  is better than D15 and Dark Rock Pro.



And alot more expensive

No it's not better






						Noctua NH-U12A CPU Cooler Review
					

The Noctua NH-U12A CPU coolers cost is quite premium when compared to performance, but despite the cost the cooler does exactly what it says it does.




					www.tweaktown.com
				












						Noctua NH-U12A cooler review
					

Today we are reviewing the newest Noctua cooler, it’s NH-U12A. There is little need to introduce the Austrian company as it’s one of the most recognized in the market. The official... Core i7 8700K baseline test




					www.guru3d.com
				












						The Noctua NH-U12A CPU Cooler Review: Big Performance in a Small Space
					






					www.anandtech.com


----------



## AsRock (Jul 17, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Noctua U12A is better than D15 and Dark Rock Pro.



The is that with the same fan speeds ?. As the U12 has 2kRPM fan with it. If i put 2kRPM fan on my D15 i bet it would cool even better.

Same goes to the Dark Rock too, fan speeds are a little faster.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 18, 2020)

The NF-A12x25 fans in the U12A are next gen fans compared to the ones on the D15. They're quieter at the same RPM, and the same noise level at a higher RPM.



gasolin said:


> And alot more expensive
> 
> No it's not better
> 
> ...


https://www.techpowerup.com/review/noctua-nh-u12a/9.html wrong again.

Quieter at the same cooling performance.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 18, 2020)

I actually been thinking about going back to air.

Currently I am using a Fractal Design Celsius 24 on my AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, because I think the CPU block/pump looks great and it's nice cable management it gives and if I want to go wc again I was thinking at one point to buy EK's Velocity because it looks to be a good block and really great design but going custom would be too expensive so I choose not to do it.

Maybe I should try to get a mount for my old faithful Thermalright Ultra120/True cooler to see how it would handle this chip with a couple of Noctua fans


----------



## gasolin (Jul 18, 2020)

Forgot to mention althought i have the cheapest 240 mm aio from a know brand, theres light on the pump,cooler  (i knew that)

why in the ..... did they deside to make it with there logo lid on the pump, it's surpose to be the chepast 240mm aio with no bling and than they spend money on something like that that won't cool better


----------



## AsRock (Jul 18, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I actually been thinking about going back to air.
> 
> Currently I am using a Fractal Design Celsius 24 on my AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, because I think the CPU block/pump looks great and it's nice cable management it gives and if I want to go wc again I was thinking at one point to buy EK's Velocity because it looks to be a good block and really great design but going custom would be too expensive so I choose not to do it.
> 
> Maybe I should try to get a mount for my old faithful Thermalright Ultra120/True cooler to see how it would handle this chip with a couple of Noctua fans



Been very happy with my 3900X with the NH-d15, although you MIGHT want to go for the NH-D15s as it allows more space from cooler and GPU.

Room temp being around 30-33c this time of year and using Cinebench on a loop(6) manages to get the CPU 76c,  this is all core at 4200.

Proberly get a better response making your own thread.



gasolin said:


> Forgot to mention althought i have the cheapest 240 mm aio from a know brand, theres light on the pump,cooler  (i knew that)
> 
> why in the ..... did they deside to make it with there logo lid on the pump, it's surpose to be the chepast 240mm aio with no bling and than they spend money on something like that that won't cool better



II am waiting for the time they put so many leds on them they heat them up some haha, already happened with SSD's ( kingston ? ).


----------



## gasolin (Jul 18, 2020)

Led on a ssd, f.....stupidest idea also led om the pump on the cheapst 240 mm aio, why spend time and money on that on the cheapest 240mm aio ?


----------



## freeagent (Jul 18, 2020)

Im going to toss my vote for Le Grand Macho RT. Best cooler I've owned. I sold my D14 many moons ago, don't miss it.









						Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT Review
					

Thermalright's Le Grand Macho RT is massive in size, weighing in at 1060g with the fan. Capable of being used passively, it offers users a near-silent operation and top-tier performance when paired with the TY-147B fan. The competition should take note as Thermalright looks to steal the...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## BoboOOZ (Jul 18, 2020)

If you want to go with Noctua, go with one of the double fan designs, if you have enough clearance, With 2 coolers with the low noise adapters performance and noise are superb, and even if you don't use the second fan right away, you pay 10 euro more for a great quality 30 euro fan.

Btw, in Europe, there are deals to be had on Amazon for coolers which are reconditioned by Noctua. I paid 50 euro for a Noctua NH-U14S  and 70 euro for the Noctua NH-D15.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 18, 2020)

U12A has significantly better clearance than D15, which is one of the many reasons it's better.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 18, 2020)

I bought  this cooler












						Сводное тестирование термоинтерфейсов. Выпуск 2
					

Белые и серые, дешевые и дорогие, жидкие и густые – ищем новых лидеров, середнячков и явных аутсайдеров среди термопаст.




					ru.gecid.com


----------



## BoboOOZ (Jul 19, 2020)

How much did it cost for you?


----------



## gasolin (Jul 19, 2020)

*BoboOOZ*

( #32 )

I bought the Scythe Fuma 2 for $66 with shipping

I must admit some review's say it get a little varm (cpu) where in the last video i posted it's as good as a Noctau NH-U12A and other reviews it's as good as a Corsair H115I Platinum (quiet) and better than at Be quiet Dark rock pro 4

Cpu oced extremly hot compared to a Noctua NH-d15S, are eteknix noctua fan boys ?








						Scythe Fuma 2 CPU Air Cooler Review
					

We have quite a lot of respect for Scythe and, in particular, their cooling products. While they are not a particularly well-known brand in Western markets, they are trying (and with some success) to get out there and get themselves noticed! It hasn't, of course, hurt with the fact that they...



					www.eteknix.com
				




As good as a Corsair H115I Platinum (quiet) and better than at Be quiet Dark rock pro 4 and corsair H150i PRO (quiet)
tweaktown.com/reviews/9223/scythe-fuma-2-cpu-cooler-review/index.html#Test-System-Setup-Thermal-Tests-and-Noise-Results

Here it's as good as a Noctua NH-D15 or better, even when it's not co to a NH-D15S according to eteknix








						Scythe Fuma 2 Review
					

The Scythe Fuma 2 is a compact dual-tower cooler that manages to deliver exceptional performance while also being nearly silent and fitting where other massive coolers cannot due to its 154.5 mm height. Truly like a ninja, the Fuma 2 is hiding in the shadows, poised to strike down its competition.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Most review's say it's good but some say it doesn't have top cooling performance, generally all agree it's at good and silent cpu cooler


----------



## BoboOOZ (Jul 19, 2020)

I don't know the market in Denmark, I would find the price a bit high for what it is for France. I think you get better deals by buying European brands in Europe, but we are all different 

Let us know if you find the improvement significant.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 19, 2020)

Noctua NH-U14S cost 25% more but isn't noticable better than the fuma 2 at medium wattage, my cpu just uses around 95 watt


----------



## AsRock (Jul 19, 2020)

You have to be careful with reviews, even more so when one has a greater fan speed which is why i like Gamers Nexus for,  either way it should serve you well.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Jul 19, 2020)

That's I was telling you, I got my U14S on Amazon from Noctua directly, for 50 euro delivered.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 19, 2020)

The price i payed was not to bad


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 19, 2020)

AsRock said:


> NH-D15S, over kill ),


true that.
running my i5 10500 0rpm fan on desktop,keeps the cpu at around 40 with spikes to 45-47.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 19, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> true that.
> running my i5 10500 0rpm fan on desktop,keeps the cpu at around 40 with spikes to 45-47.



I don't think at all it's over kill, since you need alot extra colling for the cpu cooler to be able to cool a cpu without any excisive noise at any load  besides 90-00% load on a high end cpu like a ryzen 3800x or intel 10700k at 5ghz +


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 19, 2020)

@gasolin how about noise are you using the original Scythe fans or you running Noctua's on the Fuma 2?


----------



## gasolin (Jul 19, 2020)

nothing

I don't have noctua fans and i don't have the cooler

If the fans isn't good enough im gonna use Arctic P12 PWm fans

(my system specs are up to date)


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 19, 2020)

gasolin said:


> nothing
> 
> I don't have noctua fans and i don't have the cooler
> 
> If the fans isn't good enough im gonna use Arctic P12 PWm fans



Arctic's P12 PWM fans are actually a alright fan, used them at work for custom builts or for replacements because they are comming in at a good price but I won't use them in my personal rig.

At the moment I am using the default Fractal Design Dynamic X2 GP-12 PWM fans on my AIO runing at 75% at all time because the smart mode makes the fan do weird spin ups and downs under light to none loads.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 20, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> true that.
> running my i5 10500 0rpm fan on desktop,keeps the cpu at around 40 with spikes to 45-47.



I get 80c in cinebench @ 4200 all core with a room temp of 35.5 so well within spec.

Like in my pic other post the CPU fans are only running 1kRPM.

EDIT:



gasolin said:


> I don't think at all it's over kill, since you need alot extra colling for the cpu cooler to be able to cool a cpu without any excisive noise at any load  besides 90-00% load on a high end cpu like a ryzen 3800x or intel 10700k at 5ghz +



Ryzen 5 3600 is a nice CPU but it's not high end, sure you might upgrade later which is why i opted for the NH-D15 as they normally do brackets later on for under 10$.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 20, 2020)

RealNeil said:


> I'm putting a 3800X together next week.
> I decided to try a 140mm Kraken-X41 out, and if that doesn't do it, I have a 360mm AlphaCool kit that will.


I have a 3700x with 12mm aio in a mitx case and it seems to do fine.  Haven't used it much though but it seems to at least be better and way more quieter than the Wraith in my refrigerator box case.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 20, 2020)

Cooler shipped, with my 240mm aio and 2 Arctic p12 pwm in aida64 cpu + fpu it peaks a sec at 76c but stabilize at 74-75c and on a cool evening with the door open to my balcony it can stay at light load around 10% at max 40c, gaming around 51c










Cpu cooler mounted

very short test

prime 95 small fft 68c 600-615 rpm

Aida64 cpu + fpu peaking at 72c stable at 71c 752 rpm

IBT High (x10) peaking at 70c after x7 rpm 580-620 rpm

low usage (under 10%) stil under 40 c peaking 10 c, 2% cpu usage 35c low rpm around 600 rpm


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 21, 2020)

gasolin said:


> prime 95 small fft 68c 600-615 rpm
> 
> Aida64 cpu + fpu peaking at 72c stable at 71c 752 rpm



Not bad wish it was tested on a Ryzen 9 3900X or 3950 so we could see what it could really do.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 21, 2020)

I don't need 12 or 16 cores.

In my experience the 2600 is better at gaming than a 1700, the 3600 is better at gaming than a 2700, i expect the 4600 to be better than a 3700x in gaming, even at the same ghz, i would only get an 8 core 4000 if it's cheap, since i don't stream on twitch (games) and with a sapphire rx 5600 xt pulse i think i have enough power with a a ryzen 3600 at 4.3ghz 1.200 volt (load line calibration is on aut).

I would also prefer a 6 core with high ghz than an 8 core running 200-300mhz lower than the 6 core with the same microarchitecture, nm, since in most games ghz,mhz matters more than cores.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 21, 2020)

gasolin said:


> I don't need 12 or 16 cores.
> In my experience the 2600 is better at gaming than a 1700, the 3600 is better at gaming than a 2700, i expect the 4600 to be better than a 3700x in gaming,


easily.

it's funny how people still don't understand how r3000 works in games.
more cores will usually give you *dick* on ryzen 3000
the reason 3700x is slightly faster than 3600 and 3900x than 3700x is that they're higher bins.not more cores.only one ccx/ccd is prioritized in gaming loads.go on youtube and see how many threads are sitting at 10-20% load on a 3700x


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi all, I'm new here. I'm upgrading my setup with Ryzen 3800X + ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus, 90MB14G0-M9EAY0 + 16GB RAM
Crucial Ballistix - BL2K8G32C16U4R and I need a decent air cooler. I live in Brazil and right now, water coolers are WAY to expensive here. I'm not doing any overclocking.
I'm looking at this "*Scythe TUF Mugen 5 - SCMG-5100TUF*" fan, and I wonder if is enough to cool the Ryzen 3800X. I also have a RTX 2080 GPU and plan to play games at 4K resolution (when possible).
Already bought CPU/Mobo/RAM though. Will the Scythe TUF Mugen 5 be enough ? I use my computer to play single-player games most of the time, no other heavy apps. Will it prevent throttle?

There isn't too many air cooler options for me to choose from. I almost bought a Scythe Ninja 5 but it's way to big and very heavy (1000g)... bend the mobo in time?
Thanks.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 8, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. I'm upgrading my setup with Ryzen 3800X + ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus, 90MB14G0-M9EAY0 + 16GB RAM
> Crucial Ballistix - BL2K8G32C16U4R and I need a decent air cooler. I live in Brazil and right now, water coolers are WAY to expensive here. I'm not doing any overclocking.
> I'm looking at this "*Scythe TUF Mugen 5 - SCMG-5100TUF*" fan, and I wonder if is enough to cool the Ryzen 3800X. I also have a RTX 2080 GPU and plan to play games at 4K resolution (when possible).
> Already bought CPU/Mobo/RAM though. Will the Scythe TUF Mugen 5 be enough ? I use my computer to play single-player games most of the time, no other heavy apps. Will it prevent throttle?
> ...



No, get a Scythe fuma 2 instead


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 8, 2020)

I Can't find Fuma2 anywhere, out of stock. No, as in Mugen5 is not enough for the setup or because Fuma2 is better?


----------



## gasolin (Aug 8, 2020)

Fuma 2 is better, not shure a mugen 5 is enough  

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Scythe-Fuma-Heatsink-Twin-Tower-Design/dp/B07QMK5R45



			Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Scythe Fuma 2 CPU Air Cooler, Intel LGA1151, AMD AM4/Ryzen, 120mm Dual Towers, Black Top Cover
		










						Scythe FUMA 2 for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for Scythe FUMA 2 at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 8, 2020)

huh, I found a water cooler from "Cooler Master" brand, MasterLiquid ML120L V2 RGB. It's the 2nd revision but it uses a 120mm radiator. Would that be good ? It's cheaper than Fuma2 air cooler. But I'm affraid of leakage and the fact that it lasts no more than 3 years, if it lasts that long.
I've always heard people saying "stay away from CoolerMaster AIOs!"...
I saw a unit test in YouTube and it seems to work ok but for a Ryzen 3600 and it seems a quiet unit. The V2 model has just been released.
MasterLiquid ML120L V2 RGB


----------



## mtcn77 (Aug 8, 2020)

gasolin said:


> Noctua NH-U14S cost 25% more but isn't noticable better than the fuma 2 at medium wattage, my cpu just uses around 95 watt
> 
> View attachment 162632


Great review.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 8, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> huh, I found a water cooler from "Cooler Master" brand, MasterLiquid ML120L V2 RGB. It's the 2nd revision but it uses a 120mm radiator. Would that be good ? It's cheaper than Fuma2 air cooler. But I'm affraid of leakage and the fact that it lasts no more than 3 years, if it lasts that long.
> I've always heard people saying "stay away from CoolerMaster AIOs!"...
> I saw a unit test in YouTube and it seems to work ok but for a Ryzen 3600 and it seems a quiet unit. The V2 model has just been released.
> MasterLiquid ML120L V2 RGB



NO if you want an aio for an 8 core ryzen you must buy a minimum 240mm aio

What you trying (want) to do is cool a high performing cpu with a low budget 120mm aio, that's like using 2133mhz ram for a ryzen cpu, it might work but fare from giving you the best performance


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 8, 2020)

Cooler Master does have the 240mm radiator version.
https://www.coolermaster.com/catalog/coolers/cpu-liquid-coolers/masterliquid-ml240l-v2-rgb/
This one seems pretty decent.
AIO from Corsair is out of my price range right now.
My computer case AeroCool Aero-1000 is a full tower and have an extra space at the top for a 360mm radiator.
Thanks for the help, I have zero knowledge on Water Coolers, never used one before.


----------



## mtcn77 (Aug 8, 2020)

Some tricks,

The cpu heatsink is domed, so it is best to buy a 'dished cold plate' cpu cooler,
Good pressure is key,
Liquid metal solves the problem like it doesn't even exist.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 8, 2020)

Liquid metal... T-1000 "heat, you are terminated" 
But seriously, if anyone can recommend me a "not so expensive" water cooler with 240mm radiator or even if the new one from Cooler Master (240mm radiator) is good, it's appreciated.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 9, 2020)

I use a CM 240mm AIO on my main system and although it's not the latest is keeps it cool, and runs quietly.
And yes my current system is Intel, but the cooler has been used on various builds including Ryzen.


----------



## mtcn77 (Aug 9, 2020)

I agree that liquid metal be paired with a water cooler since that would increase the heatsink's efficiency to unbelievable proportions. Better to have the heat expelled outside the case, than within.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 9, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I use a CM 240mm AIO on my main system and although it's not the latest is keeps it cool, and runs quietly.
> And yes my current system is Intel, but the cooler has been used on various builds including Ryzen.


May I ask for how long ? You probably have the 1st version with the "Cooler Master" logo on top of the pump. I've read that on the 2nd version the sealing is reinforced to prevent leaking.
Ryzen 3800X has a TDP of 105W, don't know what the max wattage capacity "Cooler Master" can handle.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Actually they have had a few revisions of their 240.
Mine is the second iteration (still has the logo) and i've had it for over a year, maybe two, with no issues.
Don't worry about 105W, Intel can be a lot higher.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm beginning to regret getting the 3800X, should I change it to 3700X ? Is game performance really worse ? Playing at 4K res (or 1440p when needed). I think with 3700X I could actually get the Scythe TUF Mugen 5 - model SCMG-5100TUF and then add a second fan for a push-pull configuration, for extra cooling. I think 3700X is a lot easier to cool than 3800X. ?
I'm not sure if I can use any fan as the 2nd one. There is a "rev 2" model but I think it's the same fan, out of stock though.
I'm struggling here.


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 9, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> I'm beginning to regret getting the 3800X, should I change it to 3700X ? Is game performance really worse ? Playing at 4K res (or 1440p when needed). I think with 3700X I could actually get the Scythe TUF Mugen 5 - model SCMG-5100TUF and then add a second fan for a push-pull configuration, for extra cooling. I think 3700X is a lot easier to cool than 3800X. ?
> I'm not sure if I can use any fan as the 2nd one. There is a "rev 2" model but I think it's the same fan, out of stock though.
> I'm struggling here.


If you look back through the thread, on the first page, fourth post, Mussels states that a Dark Rock Slim provides adequate cooling for a 3700x. That would suggest to me that the Mugen 5, with a single fan, will be able to handle a 3800x without any problem. The Rev. B Mugen simply refers to the fact that the mounting system now works with the AM4 socket, which appears to also be the case with the TUF model.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 9, 2020)

Ok, so I'll buy another build with the 3700X and the MUGEN 5 TUF (haven't actually payed the other purchase yet). I'll probably add a 2nd fan for the push-pull config. My only concern is the speed throttling when gaming. The clock throttle is caused by the CPU temperature, right ?


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 9, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> Ok, so I'll buy another build with the 3700X and the MUGEN 5 TUF (haven't actually payed the other purchase yet). I'll probably add a 2nd fan for the push-pull config. My only concern is the speed throttling when gaming. The clock throttle is caused by the CPU temperature, right ?


I think you would be fine with the Mugen and a single fan. Boost clocks are limited by CPU temperature, but I don't think that is an issue with the Mugen you are considering: if a Dark Rock Slim can handle the processor, a Mugen most certainly can.


----------



## Lindatje (Aug 9, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> In my opinion you are downgrading your cooling, most air coolers are either going to be louder under load or perform worse. Are you sure the hum doesn't come from something else ?


Most watercoolers are louder then air coolers. Also for the 3600 is a watercooler overkill, a watercooler is only useful with CPUs that consume a lot, like the TRs or the new i7 / i9s. just look the reviews.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 9, 2020)

Lindatje said:


> Most watercoolers are louder then air coolers.



I find that hard to believe, I can't see how an AIO with fans running <1000 RPM can be louder than most air coolers which have to run at higher RPM to achieve the same temperatures.



Lindatje said:


> Also for the 3600 is a watercooler overkill, a watercooler is only useful with CPUs that consume a lot, like the TRs or the new i7 / i9s.



That's for anyone to decide individually if it's overkill or not, there is definitely value in running an AIO for a 95W+ CPU.


----------



## milewski1015 (Aug 9, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> I find that hard to believe, I can't see how an AIO with fans running <1000 RPM can be louder than most air coolers which have to run at higher RPM to achieve the same temperatures.


I think Lindatje was referencing the noise from the pump. I've only used air cooling so I can't say I have any personal experience to go by, but the complaints I generally see about AIO noise is in regards to the whir of the pump impeller.


----------



## mtcn77 (Aug 9, 2020)

Mr McC said:


> If you look back through the thread, on the first page, fourth post, Mussels states that a *Dark Rock Slim *provides adequate cooling for a 3700x. That would suggest to me that the Mugen 5, with a single fan, will be able to handle a 3800x without any problem. The Rev. B Mugen simply refers to the fact that the mounting system now works with the AM4 socket, which appears to also be the case with the TUF model.


If you need help, there is a seperate list for mid-range coolers. Basically, Kotetsu 2 is a better candidate if your heat load isn't so extreme.








						62 CPU-luchtkoelers vergeleken: hoe blijf je deze zomer koel?
					

Waterkoeling wordt steeds populairder. Niet vanwege de prestaties danwel de looks die de doorslag geven. Toch zijn luchtkoelers nog altijd de top drie i...




					nl.hardware.info
				



If you need seperate filters, hardware.info can tabulate seperate heat loads. I can prove it, if you don't take my word for it that mid range coolers do better in this regard than AIOs and big towers.
I tried telling before, these cpus get better with an AIO solely because of the better cold plate thermal interface. That is where your effort should be focused.


Vya Domus said:


> I find that hard to believe, I can't see how an AIO with fans running <1000 RPM can be louder than most air coolers which have to run at higher RPM to achieve the same temperatures.


AIO's don't run quiet, they start at 50dBA. I'm not being picky with reviews, it is just the general trend.


milewski1015 said:


> I think Lindatje was referencing the noise from the pump. I've only used air cooling so I can't say I have any personal experience to go by, but the complaints I generally see about AIO noise is in regards to the whir of the pump impeller.


AIO's offer the liquid metal advantage.
Recent reviews state cold plate interface accounts for 30%*10%* of the cooler performance, the fin array and forced conduction is only 45%, 10%*30%* is the tim.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 9, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> AIO's don't run quiet, they start at 50dBA. I'm not being picky with reviews



I don't get it how you can simultaneously say you're not picky with reviews yet you throw some random number out there like "50dba" as if it even meant something. You are aware noise measurements are essentially worthless without a reference point or context, right ? If you are not picky then surely you can look at any review from Gamer Nexus for example where they normalize tests based on noise and AIOs always come on top.






I am still kind of staggered that you guys are seriously arguing that AIOs are quieter than air coolers in general. A radiator filled with water has more thermal capacity, that fact by it self implies you need less airflow and therefore less fan RPM in order to cool something to the same level compared to using an aluminium heatsink with copper heatpipes.



milewski1015 said:


> I think Lindatje was referencing the noise from the pump.



Yes, the pump can be audible, I would know I have two of them in my PC, if I turn every other fan off in my system I can hear them. However once the fans ramp up it makes no difference and since AIOs need to ramp up the fans to a lesser extent than your average air cooler the total noise output will still be lower.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 9, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> If you need help, there is a seperate list for mid-range coolers. Basically, Kotetsu 2 is a better candidate if your heat load isn't so extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I bought Scythe Mugen 5 TUF in the end. I would ask for some advice on how to apply the thermal paste on AMD CPUs. Does the paste need to cover the entire CPU ? For Intel CPUs, I've always applied a straight line in the center from top to bottom as Intel recommends. On placing the heatsink, the paste would spread on its own.


----------



## mtcn77 (Aug 9, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> I am still kind of staggered that you are seriously arguing that an AIO are quieter than air coolers in general.


I just discovered multi-quotes, so stick with me.


Vya Domus said:


> A radiator filled with water has more thermal capacity,


This is true, however I didn't say it per se. You did. I argue for its relative high performance which comes courtesy of more noise.
I have seen and listen to reviews which offer advice that the next best step AIOs should take is to increase the pump water flow. Well, if you would do that, you lower the temperature gradient at the radiator. See what I mean? AIO heat exchange is limited by the fundamentals without going too much into detail. If you are going to top the charts with the microarray cold plate, you give up some of the flow speed.


Vya Domus said:


> that fact by it *self implies* you need less airflow and therefore less fan RPM in order to cool something to the same level


This part is where you will not support me.
To imply something, is not to say 'it is', in other words naturalistic fallacy. "Is" is not what "ought to be".
AIOs tend _'not to be' _quiet imo, they neither top the charts on air flow. They are quite restrictive, both at the pump and the fin-fan arrangement.
I am not saying they don't work at high heat loads, to the contrary, they work better than air coolers.
They skew the bounding issue from the radiator impedance towards impedance due to less clutter for the rest of the fans.
They tend towards open bench results since they feed from the outside without elevating case internal air temperature. They offer a great trade off between higher radiator impedance causing more noise while lowering case airflow impedance and turning it into an open bench suite with its constant cold air feed & sealed exhaust if you do it correctly.


Vya Domus said:


> compared to using an aluminium heatsink with copper heatpipes.


Copper heatpipes don't experience galvanic corrosion since they are fully sealed.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 9, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> I argue for its relative high performance which comes courtesy of more noise.



Which is untrue, you saw the chart I posted. Even when you normalize noise AIOs perform better, it's still beyond me how you can believe they are louder when nothing supports that idea.



mtcn77 said:


> Copper heatpipes don't experience galvanic corrosion since they are fully sealed.



I can't see why that matters to any significant extent. An AIO will fail due to other reasons long, loooooong before corrosion gets involved, unless there was something terribly wrong with it from day one.



mtcn77 said:


> AIOs tend _'not to be' _quiet imo



I guess it's just your opinion then, unsupported by any kind of testing.

Again, trust me, I would know if they really were louder I have two of them running in one system.


----------



## mtcn77 (Aug 9, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> Thanks, I bought Scythe Mugen 5 TUF in the end. I would ask for some advice on how to apply the thermal paste on AMD CPUs. Does the paste need to cover the entire CPU ? For Intel CPUs, I've always applied a straight line in the center from top to bottom as Intel recommends. On placing the heatsink, the paste would spread on its own.


I made some mistakes accounting for the percentages. Essentially, 10% is the latching mounting pressure. You have to tighten the nuts well. Be sure to fill the gap with some more extra because the ihs plate is concave. Requiring for you to account for it, either with a convex base cpu cooler, or good pressure.
Tim is 30%, I couldn't find the chart, but it is citable.



Vya Domus said:


> I guess it's just your opinion then, unsupported by any kind of testing.


I'll leave it at that, if you found so little.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2020)

The noise is about idle vs load
Air is quieter at idle, water is quieter at load

pump noise is a total bitch, it all depends if you get a quiet one or not... out of maybe 6 AIO's i've had, i've only had one with a silent pump.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 12, 2020)

Ok, I think I'll be fine with the


mtcn77 said:


> I made some mistakes accounting for the percentages. Essentially, 10% is the latching mounting pressure. You have to tighten the nuts well. Be sure to fill the gap with some more extra because the ihs plate is concave. Requiring for you to account for it, either with a convex base cpu cooler, or good pressure.
> Tim is 30%, I couldn't find the chart, but it is citable.


I could go for the X paste method, and maybe, a small dot on each of the "V" sides. The blob method might not reach the corners. Too much paste would just fall off onto the motherboard, right ?
Maybe I'm just overthinking... I only applied paste on 2 Intel CPUs, straight line in the middle.


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 12, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> Ok, I think I'll be fine with the
> 
> I could go for the X paste method, and maybe, a small dot on each of the "V" sides. The blob method might not reach the corners. Too much paste would just fall off onto the motherboard, right ?
> Maybe I'm just overthinking... I only applied paste on 2 Intel CPUs, straight line in the middle.



I don't think there is a definitive answer, but this method seems as good as any:


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 12, 2020)

Liquid metal is pretty meh unless it's used on delidded CPUs (or laptops).


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 12, 2020)

The 5 dots seem to be the one AMD recommends.


----------



## xman2007 (Aug 12, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Liquid metal is pretty meh unless it's used on delidded CPUs (or laptops).


I take it you have done your own thorough reseach and development in a controlled environment with various test systems at controlled ambient temps to come out with such a claim?


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 12, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> I take it you have done your own thorough reseach and development in a controlled environment with various test systems at controlled ambient temps to come out with such a claim?


The hassle vs the little benefit isn't worth it. Also it likes to stick on the IHS/cooler/waterblock so goodbye warranty.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 12, 2020)

After searching for videos and stuff, I think I'll stick with the blob in the middle method. 5 dots or X method ad too much paste.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 13, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> After searching for videos and stuff, I think I'll stick with the blob in the middle method. 5 dots or X method ad too much paste.


Placing a circle in a square either leaves the corners untouched, or the thermal paste overflowing over the sides of the die if enough to cover it.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 13, 2020)

Ok, X method it is. I've seen in videos the X method covering the most of the chip, but I still think is too much paste.
I've even seen I guy suggesting 3 dots in a video. Top at the top and one in the middle. 








On another note, I still have half a siringe of "Arctic Silver 5" paste I bought in 2012. I wonder if it's still usable and if there's a way to find that out.


----------



## xman2007 (Aug 13, 2020)

A pea sized amount in the middle of the IHS is completely adequate unless you have major OCD and think that by placing 5 dots, 1 in each corner and a dot in the middle, spreading it out meticulously with a spatula whilst praying to the gods of DIY PC builders that your application doesn't explode your CPU and burn your house down at the same time



CiroConsentino said:


> Ok, X method it is. I've seen in videos the X method covering the most of the chip, but I still think is too much paste.
> I've even seen I guy suggesting 3 dots in a video. Top at the top and one in the middle.
> 
> 
> ...


There's a way.... use it   oh and I'm betting it's still just fine today to use for everyday as it was when you bought it, go figure


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks. I haven't received the parts yet: mobo ASUS TUF B550-Plus, Ryzen 7 3700X, Scythe Mugen 5 TUF cooler. Tomorrow maybe... c'mon UPS!
If the temps don't go over 78 celcius and there's no clock throttle, I'm fine with the center pea sized method.

I watched a video a few months ago showing how you could find out of a 10 years old thermal paste is still good or not. I wonder what kind of paste Scythe Mungen 5 TUF comes bundled with.


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 13, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Liquid metal is pretty meh unless it's used on delidded CPUs


My experiences say the same. Liquid metal is conductive and will burn-up components that it shouldn't touch. It's also runny, and when your board is sitting upright, it may move around unless it's put on perfectly.
Its heat transfer is wonderful.

Thermal Grizzly paste (with its spreader) is a good choice.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 14, 2020)

Got the parts today. I applied the center pea size pastebut I think it was a little bit too much. After installing the cooler a very small ammount of the paste leaked in one of the sides of the CPU, but it didn't touched the CPU socket. I'm still good right?
I haven't finished mounting...


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 14, 2020)

gasolin said:


> NO if you want an aio for an 8 core ryzen you must buy a minimum 240mm aio



I have a 120mm aio cooler on a 3700x in a mitx and it seems more than capable.  It beats hell out of the wraith prism and 212.


----------



## mtcn77 (Aug 14, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I have a 120mm aio cooler on a 3700x in a mitx and it seems more than capable.  It beats hell out of the wraith prism and 212.


212 isn't too shabby. Cooler Master has poured some extra durability into that, even.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 15, 2020)

Turned it on, didn't explode. In BIOS, CPU temp is a steady 42 celcius. Weird, I got 3200MHz RAMs but thr BIOS is showing 2666MHz.


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 15, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> Turned it on, didn't explode. In BIOS, CPU temp is a steady 42 celcius. Weird, I got 3200MHz RAMs but thr BIOS is showing 2666MHz.


You have to enable XMP (DOCP) in the bios, or manually set the RAM to the 3200 Mhz speed and timings.


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 16, 2020)

Just tested Metro Exodus at 2560x1440 with RTX and DLSS enabled today for about 2 hours. CPU never went above 56 degrees Celcius and GPU at 62 degrees Celcius (room temperature 23 degrees Celcius). CPU frequency reached 4300 MHz, but it was mostly at 4250 MHz. I think my temps are good


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 17, 2020)

I forgot to mention, I'm using latest Win10 build with Windows High Performance power plan. On idle, CPU clock is around 4200MHz but CPU voltage is always below 1.0v between 0.500v and 0.900v (according to CPU-Z).
Should I really be using Balanced power plan? Won't it hurt gaming performance? My primary use for this rig is gaming.


----------



## hdtvguy (Oct 27, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Been very happy with my 3900X with the NH-d15, although you MIGHT want to go for the NH-D15s as it allows more space from cooler and GPU.
> 
> Room temp being around 30-33c this time of year and using Cinebench on a loop(6) manages to get the CPU 76c,  this is all core at 4200.
> 
> ...


Darn, that is very good. I have 3900X and U14S with dual 120mm 1700rpm Redux fans full speed and under all cores load I get about 4.1ghz and with room at 25C the CPU gets to about 72-74C. I keep reading the U14S and D15 were about the same, but your story makes me wonder. I have tons of air flowing through the case, two 140mm intake two 140mm out as well as a 120mm.


----------



## Deleted member 203344 (Oct 27, 2020)

I use an AMD 3900x with a Deepcool Assassin 3 .. noctua version 2  paste .. and a phanteks p500a case .. temps in gaming high 50's to mid 60's ... room temperature at a constant 22C.
.... But i can tell you now the sum of all parts makes a huge difference to air cooling and temperatures as i spent several days testing different configurations.
I use 6 x phanteks phf140xp fans .. hard to get and very pricey as theyre no longer made .. and these are simply amazing as case fans in both airflow and low noise .. higher static fans are not better in this role and my testing did not support their use as they do not offer better performance on an airflow/noise metric.
The case has awesome unrestricted and predetermined airflow pathing so the best setup for me was 3 front fans as intake .. the top front fan as intake to supply cpu cooler with fresh cool air as well .. and the top rear and rear fans as exhaust .... resulting in an overall positive pressure scenario.
System is super quiet ... i can hear the evga ftw ultra 3080 (not super quiet but an awesome performer) over and above anything else whilst gaming but when not gaming the system is almost dead silent. Fans and cpu cooler have customised pwm performance curves.
You dont need an aio to effectively cool these cpu's but if you dont want to do heaps of homework and testing then sure go out and get an aio and call it a lazy day. I will never use water cooling as air cooling is completely risk free whereas the same can never be said of water cooling .. im sorry but thats just how it truly is.
If youre prepared to put in the work and understand how the sum of all parts plays a critical role in overall system temperatures, then by choosing the appropriate air cooling setup will serve you extremely well, and you will be rewarded with a quiet and cool gaming computer that will have the highest reliabilty possible with the all important peace of mind that comes with knowing your expensive hardware can never be nuked by catastrophic aio failure.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 27, 2020)

I put a line down the center, plant the cooler down and give it a titty twister before I give it the clamps. Best to experiment for yourself..


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 27, 2020)

hdtvguy said:


> Darn, that is very good. I have 3900X and U14S with dual 120mm 1700rpm Redux fans full speed and under all cores load I get about 4.1ghz and with room at 25C the CPU gets to about 72-74C. I keep reading the U14S and D15 were about the same, but your story makes me wonder. I have tons of air flowing through the case, two 140mm intake two 140mm out as well as a 120mm.


The U14S and the D15 are about the same in low to medium loads, in high thermal loads, the U14S will remain behind, being much smaller. That said, there might be other problems that you are seeing, case airflow or thermal interface problems lowering the efficiency of the cooler.


----------



## hdtvguy (Oct 27, 2020)

CiroConsentino said:


> After searching for videos and stuff, I think I'll stick with the blob in the middle method. 5 dots or X method ad too much paste.



There have been a few reviews posted that basically say there really is no such thing as too much paste. On my 3900X is placed dotes over each CCX and IO chipset, then small dots in center and out toward the corners and my thermals are great. All cores sustained $-$.1Ghz after 20 minutes CPU never goes over 72-73C using U14S with dual 1700rpm 120mm Redux fans.


----------

